# Image Help For Those Needing Help With Code.



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2009)

If anyone is having problems getting their images to post you can PM me and I will help you.

I have built numerous Websites & Forums for people over the years and have tons of experience in HTML and BBC codes as well as plenty of experience in graphics and image codes.

Most of the time it is just a simple problem such as an incorrect code placement or wrong code.


----------

